# Radeon 9600 and DGA

## cDalem

I have been trying to play some games with wine and ran into the "black screen of death" problem.  I have a 9600 and a nforce2 board, though from what I have read the chipset won't make a difference.  I have had X working fine for a while, and direct rendering is working.  However, if I enable DGA in wine and run something I get a black screen and can not regain control of my monitor without a reboot.  My computer does not crash and I can ssh in and use X forwarding without problems.  I have seen posts say to just set DGA to no in the wine config file, but I can't seem to run Starcraft like that (I can run the installer but not the game).

Has anyone found a fix for this issue?

----------

## yye00

Greetings

Can you please post your Xfree86config? There are options in the fglrxconfig for wine compatibilty, did you check those?

NB Mate there is a wealth of Linux games, open source! please check them out and support them!

----------

## cDalem

Thank you for the quick reply.  I have :

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "2"

which I am assuming is the line you are referring to.  I put the xfree86-dga option in recently and was having the same problem before and after.  

Here is the file:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # **********************************************************************
> 
> # DRI Section
> ...

 

----------

## Wedge_

Have you tried turning off anti aliasing? (set FSAAScale = 1)

----------

## cDalem

I hadn't tried that.  I just did and unfortunately, it didn't fix the problem.  Has DGA with the ati drivers actually been fixed or do most people just live with not being able to play the games?

----------

## Andric

having much the same problem but with trying to get zapping to work in overlay mode.

Everything else is working fine but if I enable DGA and start zapping I get a black screen of death. It works with DGA disabled but only in capture mode - full screen & overlay mode do not work due to no DGA :p

I have anti alliasing turned off - apart from that XF86Config-4 is almost identical to the one posted here.

----------

## Andric

I did an ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ati-drivers & got the latest version - its still happening :/

----------

## stim

The only way I got anything working in wine was to disable DGA in the wine config and xorg.conf

----------

